# Average amount of child maintenance?



## dtc11 (9 Feb 2013)

I am currently paying 70 euros a week maintenance, i also have my child from thursday after school until sunday evening 1800hrs (all in). I also pay in addition half on any school fees, books and uniform costs. I work away for 4 weeks in the uk, then have 4 weeks off, and in those 4 weeks, i have my child for the above mentioned duration. Is 70 euros a week a fair amount as my ex is constantly complaining that its not enough. Can anyone advise on this please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SarahMc (9 Feb 2013)

It depends of course on both your income and your exes. I would see €70 as at the lower end of average. But its hard to say without knowing more.


----------



## dtc11 (9 Feb 2013)

Thanks SarahMc. We are both full time and earn each 35-40k pa. A lot of people tell me that if i pay maintenance for our child, then i should not have to buy a full wardrobe of clothes and toys for when he resides with me, as his mother should send down clothes to use. If i raised the maintenance, would i still be asked to pay half on the school fees, uniforms and books too? My ex takes at least 2 holidays a year, but regularly asks for more money. It is clear as day that the monies goes tiwards holidays and the like, due to our child coming down with shoes that are worn out and coats that have gone too small. My ex knows i would go and buy new items because of this, and i end up paying for new clothes all the time. Also, there appears no penalty for disobeying the coury access plan in place, as i have been denied access nearly a dozen times over the last few years. My solicitor advised informing the guards, then the guards advise to go back to court. Circle....


----------



## SarahMc (9 Feb 2013)

Its in the childs best interest to have clothes, belongings and toys in both houses, rather than hauling stuff between houses. It reinforces the idea of two homes, rather than just visiting the non custodial parent.

I cant comment on the access problems, thankfully I have no knowledge. Ime maintenance for people in your income bracket would be around €400-500pm
Whether education and health costs are extra is between both parents.

you might feel your ex is frittering away the maintenance, but in truth €70 is probably not even covering childcare fees.


----------



## dtc11 (10 Feb 2013)

Thanks SarahMc for the update. There are currently no childcare fees at all. All done through family. I will see how it pans out. 
Cheers.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Feb 2013)

Perhaps if you kept an account of the necessary items clothes, shoes, school fees etc that you purchase it might give a more accurate idea of the true maintenance paid. I realize this sounds a bit crude but it paints the real picture


----------



## Bronte (12 Feb 2013)

dtc11 said:


> My ex takes at least 2 holidays a year, but regularly asks for more money. It is clear as day that the monies goes tiwards holidays and the like, due to our child coming down with shoes that are worn out and coats that have gone too small. My ex knows i would go and buy new items because of this, and i end up paying for new clothes all the time.


 
Is there something wrong with your ex going on holiday?  Does your child not go on the holiday too?  

I don't understand how your ex is able to magically put worn out shoes or clothes too small on your child if you're purchased new ones?  Surely you know how often you purchase new shoes?


----------

